# Lost my whole review



## erm (Feb 28, 2013)

I wrote a very lengthy review of Marriott lakeshore reserve (MGK) and before I finished the whole review disappeared.  Help me figure out what happened.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 28, 2013)

*I Hate When That Happens.*




erm said:


> I wrote a very lengthy review of Marriott lakeshore reserve (MGK) and before I finished the whole review disappeared.


After too many instances like that, I formed a habit of saving files frequently as I work on'm.  Now I rarely lose the whole thing in case of crash, power flicker, or glitch.  

When a document I'm working on is irretrievably _gone-gone-gone_ & there's no way to get out of starting over from a blank screen, I have found that the process of redoing it after its disappearance is quicker & easier than writing it from scratch the 1st time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virignia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2013)

That's why the suggestion to write your review in a word processor- like Word (or your choice of others), then paste it to the review window of TUG when you are done and satisfied. They look better too.

My second draft is always shorter after the gremlins eat the first one, too.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 28, 2013)

As this post does not relate to the Bulletin Board, I'm moving it to the _About the Rest of TUG_ forum.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 28, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> As this post does not relate to the Bulletin Board, I'm moving it to the _About the Rest of TUG_ forum.



This same thing has happened to me when posting in the Bulletin Board.  All of a sudden my entire reply is gone.  No idea why.  I'm going to have to start doing it like Passepartout suggests.


----------



## geekette (Feb 28, 2013)

when it happens to me, I just take it as a sign that maybe I should not make that post


----------



## erm (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks to all for the replies.  I am using an iPad which is a new device for me.  I'm still far from proficient with it and don't know how to do a lot of things with it.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2013)

I know whatcha mean. I still don't have a standalone word processor in mine either. And I find it difficult/confusing/inaccurate to copy/paste with it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2013)

some folks type the review as an email to themselves in gmail/hotmail/whatever...

makes it very easy to save..and or cut paste.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 1, 2013)

erm said:


> Thanks to all for the replies.  I am using an iPad which is a new device for me.  I'm still far from proficient with it and don't know how to do a lot of things with it.



I've noticed on mine that if I'm typing a message and I switch to a different tab or app with the keyboard onscreen it loses it "sometimes".  I have to remember to close down the keyboard before switching.


----------

